# Cargador de Batería con indicador de carga



## JCFC (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola, Estaba buscando un circuito que me cargue las baterías y que me indique cómo va de carga la misma... y me encontré con varios circuitos separados, así que decidí juntarlos

Estas son las páginas que encontré:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/apunte...Indicador-de-estado-de-carga-de-bateria_.html
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/carga12v/carga12v.htm#cargador
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/fte6vups/index.htm

Y este sería el circuito final


En estos días lo estoy probando, pero si alguien quiere darle un vistazo mientras, tanto mejor.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Feb 13, 2011)

curiosamente el post de taringa al que hiciste referencia, es mio, jajaja. Saludos


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 16, 2011)

Ramon-DC dijo:


> curiosamente el post de taringa al que hiciste referencia, es mio, jajaja. Saludos



Y funciona? 
si es así


----------

